# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Hỏi tên cái điện thoại này ( nokia )

## baothanh12345

mình vô tình đọc báo thấy cái dt này của nokia .thấy đẹp quá mà không biết tên của nó .bạn nào biết xin chỉ cho mình với 




* nokia gia nhập cuộc chiến mobile web*

(dân trí) - hãng sản xuất điện thoại lớn nhất thế giới tuyên bố sẽ thâu tóm công ty phát triển trình duyệt web di động novarra (chicago, mỹ). động thái này cho thấy nokia đang gia nhập cuộc chiến trình duyệt di động vốn đang rất căng thẳng. 


​ trong thông báo mua lại công ty novarra, nokia cho hay “hãng sẽ sử dụng trình duyệt di động và nền tảng dịch vụ của novarra để tăng trải nghiệm về internet cho các điện thoại của nokia”. tuy nhiên, việc ông lớn này thâu tóm novarra sẽ ít có tác động đến người dùng di động tại mỹ.

dù là hãng sản xuất điện thoại lớn nhất thế giới nhưng tình hình kinh doanh của nokia lại gặp khó khăn tại thị trường mỹ. một cuộc khảo sát của công ty comscore gần đây nhận thấy nokia đứng thứ 4 trên thị trường di động tại mỹ, chỉ chiếm trên 9% thị phần. trên thị trường điện thoại thông minh smartphone, các sản phẩm của nokia không phải là sự lựa chọn đầu tiên của người dùng tại mỹ.

blackberry của rim vẫn là nền tảng di động hàng đầu tại mỹ, tiếp sau đó là iphone, windows mobile, và android. thậm chí, nền tảng webos đang gặp khó khăn của palm vẫn giữ vị trí thứ 5 với gần 6% thị phần trên thị trường smartphone. 

nokia đang quyết liệt giành lấy thị phần trên thị trường smartphone mà hãng vốn từng có tại mỹ. hiện nokia đang rơi vào mớ bòng bong trong *cuộc chiến pháp lý* với đối thủ apple khi cả hai cùng đâm đơn kiện đối phương vi phạm bản quyền công nghệ di động. mới đây, *nokia cũng đã bắt tay với intel* để xây dựng hệ điều hành di động meego dựa trên nền tảng linux.

----------

